# Old Screen



## melto36 (Sep 12, 2009)

In the back of an old house closet I found this...I cant find any information on the net about it....Inside it says it was made by Hartshorns and has a date stamp Oct 17, 1930. Its seen better days but is still in tact. I love the hand made screws.
Im not a photography person...but I found this forum and thought it would be a good place to ask about it.


----------



## Randall Ellis (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm no expert, _but, _I'll hazard a guess and say that this may be an old lantern slide screen. What are it's dimensions? Height, width, etc... Too bad it's in bad shape. Still, a nice piece for the casual collector...

- Randy


----------



## melto36 (Sep 12, 2009)

Its 34 " long and the box is 5" always around...I dont want to take it out again to measure height...but its roughly 33-34 "
I hear you on the bad condition...but it seems to be a one of a kind thing....unless someone knows a better place to look?


----------



## Randall Ellis (Sep 13, 2009)

You might try posting these pics on the APUG forum. There are a lot of people there who know quite a lot of older equipment and someone might be able to give you a better idea of what you've got...

- Randy


----------



## melto36 (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks! I sent a post there as well. I appreciate the assistance!


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Sep 13, 2009)

It is indeed in fairly bad condition which, if you're wanting to sell it, definitely impacts the value. But if it is rare enough, it may still bring in a good price.

Unfortunately, as someone who once dealt in antiques, I am sorrier about the screen than the box/stand. I cannot offer you even a guess as to value since this is not the sort of thing I dealt in. If you are looking for a value, I would google "antique photography equipment values" or some such thing. Keep in mind though that the value of antiques is highly dependent on the location of sale.


----------



## melto36 (Sep 13, 2009)

It just would be nice to find out more about it...and if Hartshorns was a name in that feild. Im located in canada...I will search those catigories and send more emails in hopes of finding out! Thanks!


----------

